# Looking for Manual on an STX38



## DR_N_SC (Jul 25, 2010)

I am looking for a link to a wiring diagram or an owners manual for a John Deer STX38 black deck. trying to remove and replace the solenoid and having problems. 

Thanks Don


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hope this helps.Found it at the web site listed under the post of free repair manuals listed below in the general discussion category.


View attachment 115388


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

DR_N_SC said:


> I am looking for a link to a wiring diagram or an owners manual for a John Deer STX38 black deck. trying to remove and replace the solenoid and having problems.
> 
> Thanks Don


Go to www.deere.com select Residential, select Service/Support, select Manuals, enter your model number. Have a good one. Geo


----------

